# Canada Bound



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm sorry that I haven't been around very much lately. I have been spending a lot of time in my little shop, just trying to catch up with call orders. This wolf howler is a special order for a customer in Canada. He wanted the mouth piece carved directly into the horn.

















http://www.cronkpredatorcalls.com/sounds/NovWolf.mp3

http://www.cronkpredatorcalls.com/sounds/NovWolf2.wav

http://www.cronkpredatorcalls.com/sounds/NovPupSqueals.wav


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Great looking call, Rich. I like the way that one is done. Is it worth doing on future calls or is that more work than it's worth?


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words guys! I have made quite a few seamless howlers. The horn needs to be just right for it to work, but otherwise it really works fairly well. The down side is that if you mess up the mouth piece, it is all over. Buffalo horns will almost always work well for seamless design because of their natural shape . The wolf howler in above photo was made from horn of one of those big Watusi cattle. That howler is about 18" long when measured in a straight line, and opening up front is 5" x 5&1/2". A real monster of a howler.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

very nice howler, you are the best when it comes to howlers !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Another beauty Rich, how are your feet. all healed up I hope.

See SG Ed knows marketing !!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice Rich, beautiful work as usual.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Don,
Yep, feet are healed but legs are still old.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

There ya are! I was getting a little worried about ya buddy! Good to hear from ya again. Nice Howler as usual.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Here is a true story for ya----I boxed up that howler, filled out the standard customs form and drove to the Post Office. The female (notice I didn't say Lady) at the counter told me that the box was one inch too long for regular air mail. I told her that they evidently changed the rules on me. She rattled off a speel about how she always measures the boxes and so on and so forth, and I told her "I know you do that, I have watched you do it, I ship bigger boxes than this one all of the time and you have shipped them, so just plead guilty. Another speal from her and then I said "how much to send it Priority mail?" She said "28.00 and it will require a whole different customs form". I said "Just give me my dam box, I will ship UPS". I shipped it UPS for 4.00 less than USPS quote.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

I can just see her now... with her little tape measure.... hoping for someone to come in the door.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL..... USPS normally does pretty good by me..... then there is always that one woman.....


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> LOL..... USPS normally does pretty good by me..... then there is always that one woman.....


Yes! I have been shipping packages out of that postoffice for over 25 years, and the only employee that I ever had problems with was that same woman. I think maybe whe rides a broom back and forth from work. :teeth: I don't know where my words to her came from. I reckon the thought of filling out a whole different customs form just over loaded my temper trigger.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I hate the forms....

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tomz (Nov 27, 2012)

With service like that it is no wounder the post office is broke!


----------

